# Škoda shows sporty side at the essen



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

World premiere: ŠKODA displays concept of its new rally car, the Fabia R 5
◾German premiere for the new ŠKODA Fabia Estate
◾Special Monte Carlo edition of the Rapid Spaceback, Yeti and Citigo
◾ŠKODA Octavia RS and ŠKODA show cars: Yeti Xtreme, CitiJet and Rapid Spaceback Red & Grey Collection










Mladá Boleslav, 26 November 2014 -ŠKODA will treat visitors to this year's Essen Motor Show with a presence packed with excitement. The highlight is an opportunity to see the concept version of the new rally car, the ŠKODA Fabia R 5, for the first time. The new ŠKODA Fabia Estate will be making its first public appearance in Germany. ŠKODA will also be exhibiting the Octavia RS, Monte Carlo special editions of the Rapid Spaceback, Yeti and Citigo, as well as the show cars - the Yeti Xtreme, CitiJet and Rapid Spaceback Red & Grey Collection.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Love This!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Bang Tidy looking Skoda


----------

